# iPhone 5 not so tough....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I got mine so my gf mom searched high and low for one and finally found one then one hr after I activated it for her she found how tough it was


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

That sucks hope she had insurance


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Apple doesn't have insurance but she does have apple care off to the store tomm lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my , that's terrible . Will the apple protection plan cover glass ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Apple care plus, will cover it twice.. Just plain apple care I think is just a warranty extension on defects 

That's some tough luck right there.. What a bummer


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

easy fix tonka there are places around that fix screens . i did the same thing to my 4s the other day 80 bucks and it had a brand new screen


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I just got done searching and I think a place in our mall fixes them


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

How did she do it if you don't mind me askin'???


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I wouldn't let anyone but apple touch it. It'll void the warranty if its opened up by anyone else. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Lifeproof out for the 5 yet?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe so. I know the griffin survivor is out for it


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Lifeproof out for the 5 yet?


yes they are i just ordered my iphone 5 and my lifeproof case


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep the fre'. It's out. 

Otter Box or LifeProof FTW.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Yep the fre'. It's out.
> 
> Otter Box or LifeProof FTW.


Otter box almost saved mine from a 45lb dumbbell. Almost lol



Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

she was walking outside down the steps and it slipped out of her hand hit corner of phone on concrete and ka pow lol.....apple is covering it fro 50 bucks with her apple care but man these 5 are super simple to change the screens on or so it looks i just watch a vid on it now the 4 or 4s i wouldnt attempt but the 5 is pretty simple i must say from the vids it looks......as for her she was going to get a case today....i atleast thought it coulda made it through the night, welp i was wrong lol and as for lifeproof im on the email list and i have yet to get a email saying it is out but i do know it is suppose to be soon

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

i got the camo otterbox on mine now and it is awesome otterbox has came a good ways from there first cases.....and honestly i would stay with them as im not worried about the water aspect of the case but the thing i hate about otterbox is the dust that gets behind the screen cover and i know lifeproof is completely sealed so i am going with that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah I hate that about the Otter. But the life proof case was a lot longer than the otter. So I can only imagine how freakishly long its going to be for the 5.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it is longer but the 5 is so thin i could live with it specially after coming from a evo with a case lol.......


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I love the life proof. I couldn't really put the otter box in my pocket easily. Life proof is thin enough it doesn't bother me. I don't like the belt clips


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ They scratch the plastic screen. Ask me how I know. Got an $80 life proof sitting in the drawer at home b/c the belt clip rubbed places on the screen cover. Oh yeah belt clip was $40. $120 sitting in the drawer. Would buy me a new rod & reel, or pay half of the little .357 I want.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I got my life proof for $30 new. I got da hook ups. Otter box has covered every one I've broken. All 4 of them. Not many places will do that. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol I got my life proof for $30 new. I got da hook ups. Otter box has covered every one I've broken. All 4 of them. Not many places will do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 
Well then hook a brotha up!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i broke my clip and called otterbox and they sent me three because they said they were having a problem with the clips snapping.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm gonna get one of these. 

https://www.lunatik.com/

I hate my otter box and not a fan of the lifeproof.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Why aren't you a fan of lifeproof I just put mine on tonight and love it


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

Watched my sis in law screw up her I phone after the so called waterproof case leaked. 

I'm sure it's a great case, just not for me.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Is lifeproof the only waterproof case for iPhone other then the huge bulky things


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Is lifeproof the only waterproof case for iPhone other then the huge bulky things


man have you seen the new otter box version of the lifeproof case?? OMFG its like wearing a shoe box on your side!! You get the tough outer case like otter has always been and the the water proof portion like life proof, and its 3 times as thick as the OG otter. And a mighty steep price tag,


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

link ^ ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agarcia said:


> I'm gonna get one of these.
> 
> https://www.lunatik.com/


That looks cool but, that's a lot of money to drop. Though, for what I spent on the life proof, and a belt clip for it, I could have bought one of these.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Yeah I hate that about the Otter. But the life proof case was a lot longer than the otter. So I can only imagine how freakishly long its going to be for the 5.


 

At the rate apple is going the iphone10 is going to double as a slim-jim for picking car doors.......


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Agarcia said:


> Watched my sis in law screw up her I phone after the so called waterproof case leaked.
> 
> I'm sure it's a great case, just not for me.


Life proof will replace the phone if it leaked and damaged the phone buddy. Might want to look into it. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> At the rate apple is going the iphone10 is going to double as a slim-jim for picking car doors.......


Pretty funny there lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You can already have a conversation with yourself so if you have no friends you will always have at least one Siri lol....she makes me madder then a hornet half the time tho


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> You can already have a conversation with yourself so if you have no friends you will always have at least one Siri lol....she makes me madder then a hornet half the time tho


Just like most women do to us.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> You can already have a conversation with yourself so if you have no friends you will always have at least one Siri lol....she makes me madder then a hornet half the time tho


Talking to yourself isn't bad, and answering is not horrible. When you catch yourselfing saying "huh".....you have a problem..... 

Pretty bad when even you don't listen to yourself.


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Life proof will replace the phone if it leaked and damaged the phone buddy. Might want to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liability

LifeProof shall not be liable for any consequential, incidental and contingent damages arising from, but not limited to, the sale, installation, use or repair of its products. LifeProof warranty does not, under any circumstance, cover the replacement or cost of any electronic device or personal property inside or outside of the case. Notwithstanding any other provision of this agreement, LifeProofs' maximum combined liability shall be limited to the cost for the specific product only.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

beat me to it ^


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I stand corrected. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## spunkmonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

**** that sux, I just bought the wife one of those.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had a lifeproof for about a year now and love the case. They will not replace ur phone but it is a great defensive tool against water/mud and some impacts.


----------

